# Reference Letter from colleague for ACS assessment



## nishant.newton (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,
I am planning to get the ACS assessment done in Jan and will be taking the reference letter from my current supervisor in a 100 Rs stamp paper and will get it notarized. My problem is that i joined my current company in Oct 2006 and since then i have been working in the same company. My current supervisor joined my Company as an Experienced professional in 2008 so will it be ok that he certify that i joined ABC company in Oct 2006 and he joined in 2008. Has anyone been in this situation?
Btw i will be providing appointment letter and my first paystub also as a proof of my joining date.


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

nishant.newton said:


> Hi,
> I am planning to get the ACS assessment done in Jan and will be taking the reference letter from my current supervisor in a 100 Rs stamp paper and will get it notarized. My problem is that i joined my current company in Oct 2006 and since then i have been working in the same company. My current supervisor joined my Company as an Experienced professional in 2008 so will it be ok that he certify that i joined ABC company in Oct 2006 and he joined in 2008. Has anyone been in this situation?
> Btw i will be providing appointment letter and my first paystub also as a proof of my joining date.


He don't have to mention his joining date. Just your employment duration is required.


----------



## nishant.newton (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks i didnt mention his joining and got ACS done


----------



## andygeorge (May 20, 2016)

beat Mr. ratings


----------



## rebelmalangi (Mar 22, 2016)

nishant.newton said:


> Thanks i didnt mention his joining and got ACS done



Hi Nishant, 
Good to hear you got your ACS, please share your reference Letter format. Thanks


----------



## kaviruvi (Jul 31, 2016)

Please share the SD template from ex colleague. I am also seeking to take declaration from my colleague. What of colleague should be submitted along with declaration.

Thank you


----------

